# 69 GTO Restoration



## rmfowler (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm going to be doing my first restoration on my 69 GTO and was wondering if the Goat Soup GTO Restoration DVD set was a good investment at $500. Has anyone seen and or purchased this yet?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't waste your money save it for parts you will need it. Any info you can get from the video will be offered up here free of charge, all you need do is start a thread and ask away.


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

Step 1 – Set up your garage first with all the proper tools you will need depending on the level of restoration you are doing.

Step 2 – Have lots of money sitting in the bank for the project.

Step 3 – Have infinite patience, you’re going to need it.

Step 4 – Set realistic goals. I set aside 5 to 7 years of my spare time for a nut-n-bolt resto on my 68.

Step 5 – If you are married or have a significant other, make sure she is very understanding and can tolerate being ignored for long periods of time.

Step 6 – Research, research, research. The internet and forums like this one will help guide you.

Never lose your focus and don’t get discouraged and you will make it through the process. Most of all, have fun with it!


----------



## rmfowler (Apr 8, 2011)

That's what I figured, just wanted to make sure!

Thanks Again,
Mike:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

5-7 years??
I was lucky enough to devote ALL of my time to restoring mine and got it done in about 6 weeks. Not a frame off but close to it. Step 5 is a must.

To the OP, I agree with Instg8ter, save the $ for parts.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Mine was body on like Rukee and it took 10 months doing everything myself, but, i had the funds put away for it so was able to order all major parts and have them on hand for when i needed them. Business is also slow in the winter here so i had plenty of free time to devote to it. Yes and 5 is a must...


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

rmfowler said:


> I'm going to be doing my first restoration on my 69 GTO ...



Welcome Mike!

I did a frame off on my 69, and did it all myself. Ask away!

Bear


----------



## rmfowler (Apr 8, 2011)

Ask away, I will! It's good to know that there's someone else out there that has experienced what I'm going through and is willing to share their knowledge and guidance.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

Mike
I know 5 years sounds like a long time. Heck, Chip Foose and his A team only need 1 week!! It depends what you are starting with and how much of a perfectionist you are. I tend to go overboard on detail. I started with a northern rust bucket. Only thing I did not do is rebuild the engine and spray the final base coat/clear coat (pending). Rukee did an absolutely AWSOME job in only 6 weeks. I have always admired Bear for doing 100%. He has a video that recaps the entire project. Look for it in this forum. 

I have never rebuilt a quadrejet or Muncie 4 speed before so I decided the only way to learn is just jump in head first. They both work great. Well I know the quadrajet is fine, we will see how the Muncie works during the first burn out. I hope to be driving mine later this summer. Here are some links to progress pictures of the first phases of the project up until I finished the body. You may see some things that will help you. Also a video of the first engine fire-up last summer. 

Enjoy

Lance

https://picasaweb.google.com/lancen...authkey=Gv1sRgCKCCoeLKopbxlgE&feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lancen...authkey=Gv1sRgCP30yt_tj_iV9QE&feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lancendar/RestorationPhase4?authuser=0&feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lancen...authkey=Gv1sRgCPeA4o7E2ef3tQE&feat=directlink

First Time Fire-up of the 68 GTO 400 - YouTube


----------



## etewald (Dec 27, 2011)

Get a '69 service manual and ask questions here. Hell, I'll even email you the service manual if you don't already have it lol. There are plenty of good ideas and sources of info floating around this site.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

These guys nailed it. One thing I'll add: Do one thing on the car, however small, every day or two. Don't let it sit. Clean a light socket. Sand a fender. Whatever. like eating an elephant: one small bite at a time. I managed to completely restore a basket case 95 year old Ford in less than 6 months by going out to the shed every night after work and doing something. It adds up. Good luck, and welcome to the site.


----------

